# Last minute July Fourth



## yossarianb52 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey, I know there are things to do here in DF but I cannot find them. Thoughts?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

yossarianb52 said:


> Hey, I know there are things to do here in DF but I cannot find them. Thoughts?


Sorry I can't help. To tell the truth, after living in Mexico for several years, the 4th of July is just another day to me.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Sorry I can't help. To tell the truth, after living in Mexico for several years, the 4th of July is just another day to me.


Wow! Isla!
You are truly becoming Mexican


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

yossarianb52 said:


> Hey, I know there are things to do here in DF but I cannot find them. Thoughts?


Why is it you think there would be celebrations of the USA Independence Day, in Mexico City?

Maybe:

The U.S. Embassy has an observance, in June ... if I'm recalling correctly. There might be an American Legion or VFW observance at the U.S. National Cemetery in Colonia San Rafael. 

I have a couple of invitations to private BBQ's at homes of USA expats in the D.F. but I will not be there to enjoy the groups.


----------



## yossarianb52 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok so so far a whole lot of no. I would think something is going on because where there are Americans and a reason to do so, there's something to do. We can be proud of who we are wherever we go. I'm not here to be something else or someone else:focus, I'm here to be with my wife and son. I appreciate the responses but I'm looking for positive ones :focus:


----------



## yossarianb52 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks Longford the Embassy is shut. Enjoy your Fourth


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Sorry I can't help. To tell the truth, after living in Mexico for several years, the 4th of July is just another day to me.


Yesterday I was walking in El Centro here and passed an Irish Pub that had a whiteboard on the sidewalk advertising a Forth of July special event with a rock band and hamburgers and hotdogs. Weird.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Yesterday I was walking in El Centro here and passed an Irish Pub that had a whiteboard on the sidewalk advertising a Forth of July special event with a rock band and hamburgers and hotdogs. Weird.


So, are you planning to go? Is there much of a US expat community in SLP?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> So, are you planning to go? Is there much of a US expat community in SLP?


Today I will be in El Centro but always eat before I go and at night we always go to take care of my invalid mother in law so no.

I met an Expat from this web board and she belongs to the International Friendship Club and there are American Expats but mostly ones married to Mexican Nationals here. Not that many, but some. She would know better than I would.

I have one buddy here from New York who is married to my wife´s friend we see often. Other than that I guess not enough to make a dent in the overall scene. Most of the tourists in El Centro I notice taking the 2 open air tour busses are Mexican looking to me.


----------



## el confederado (Jan 1, 2011)

Just out of curiosity where's the Irish pub in el centro and what's it called? I've never seen it. Thanks!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

el confederado said:


> Just out of curiosity where's the Irish pub in el centro and what's it called? I've never seen it. Thanks!


It´s called "Irish Pub" and is on a side street where you can only walk behind Jardin de San Francisco and is not far from Plaza de Fundadores in the middle of the block.


----------

